# RIP, Inkjet Laser printer transparency for making process prints



## Brantgoose (Sep 7, 2008)

Some questions i have. I need help choosing a transpanency printer.

I need to get a cheap printer $50-$200 for making transparencies.
14-18 inches wide. 
I don't think i care if it is laser or inkjet. 
Or...should i stay away from laser because toners gets expensive? If i get an inkjet can i just refill the cartrige with ink myself and not worry about a bulk ink thing? Anyone useing a printer that is in my price range or am i not gonna find one?


A RIP makes it easy for me to separate the colors. Right?
So if i use a laser... Do i need a Rip or is there a different program i'd use with a laser printer? I dunno. Help please.

If anyone knows anything at all let me know please... thanks.


----------



## InkedApparel (Mar 18, 2009)

I dont think you will find a printer that can do the things you need to do in your price range....i purchased the blackmax system with accurip...
a rip(raster image processor) program converts the image you have into halftone dots..but your basic inkjet or laser cant print with halftone..on the other hand if the things you want to print dont require halftone dots then a inkjet or laser will print a black positive.if you are going the basic inkjet or laser printer make sure you get trasparencies that have a special coating on them and they are waterproof.
Hope this helps
G


----------



## Brantgoose (Sep 7, 2008)

So... I need to get an inkjet i guess? Used.

Is Epson the only inkjet i can use a RIP with?


If i were to use a Laser printer would a RIP work with it?
I ask this because i feel like the RIP makes it easy to seperate the colors. (maybe i am wrong about that)


----------



## InkedApparel (Mar 18, 2009)

you dont seperate the colors in a rip program...you seperate the colors in a image program like Photoshop / Illustrator / Corel....the rip program converts the image into dots for printing.also a basic inkjet or laser printer doesnt have the capability to print in dots...so if I were you I would look for a used epson...
Good Luck
Gene


----------



## Naga (Mar 11, 2008)

Brantgoose, you mentioned process color separation. You can download the RIP program Ghostscript free. The latest version is here (download gs864w32.exe for Windows).
You also need GSView or RedMon.


----------



## PositiveDave (Dec 1, 2008)

You can do it at that price range for A4, but you need some detailed technical knowledge. You can use a cheap inkjet - Epson or Canon are best, Ghostscript is fine and Illustrator will do the seps. You need a PPD and some nous.


----------



## Brantgoose (Sep 7, 2008)

I ordered a Canon iPF 500. It looks good for transparencies because it's made mostly for doing black and white stuff. It takes black pigment ink and black dye ink and the other colors it just takes dye ink. It prints 17 inches wide and it was 500 bucks...way too much money for me though. lol it weighs 96 pounds it's crazy.


----------



## kongfish (Mar 9, 2009)

The laser will do halftones , but you are going to spend a fortune in ribbons. 
the best deal ive found so far is the epson. the ink is the cheapest and you might look at this site i saw this bad *** printer at a tradeshow DAVIS international look up his epson printers with the bulk DI- Kinght system.

Remember , when it comes to your final work the better the image you start out with, the better the image you will end up with, and the process will be easier throughout.
I am looking for the same thintg as you basiclly, it seems to me that the epson is the one but , remember this when you buy it some of the epsons have a little tiny tiny note at the bottom of the spec page that tells you you have to order the colorburst verson or pro bundle to get the one that has the software to handle a RIP.
I have been going to screen printing equipment sites and seeing what they are selling pre loaded with a rip in it to get a idea of what is a good printer. I am looking at every aspect from the point of view that if I need to grow I have the equipment and won't have to spit out another $3000. 4 months from now. And Iam trying to buy used except for the printer. when you buy a printer stay away from ebay. when you find one dude, post me back I want to know what you got.


----------



## PositiveDave (Dec 1, 2008)

Brantgoose said:


> I ordered a Canon iPF 500. It looks good for transparencies because it's made mostly for doing black and white stuff. It takes black pigment ink and black dye ink and the other colors it just takes dye ink. It prints 17 inches wide and it was 500 bucks...way too much money for me though. lol it weighs 96 pounds it's crazy.


I tried several Canon's of various sizes and they all had fuzzy edges on the left - rather curious, seems to be when the head is speeding up and slowing down.


----------



## Brantgoose (Sep 7, 2008)

I'll let you guys know how it works for me when i get it in a couple days. I hope it doesn't do that. lol I'm getting this hp roll of "transparent bond" paper for transparencies...I'm saving money by getting a 36 inch roll i think it is and figure out a way to cut it to 17 inches.


----------



## marcelolopez (Jul 16, 2007)

Brantgoose said:


> I'll let you guys know how it works for me when i get it in a couple days. I hope it doesn't do that. lol I'm getting this hp roll of "transparent bond" paper for transparencies...I'm saving money by getting a 36 inch roll i think it is and figure out a way to cut it to 17 inches.


If you are in the USA, I would recommend you to buy the R-Film from Silkscreningsupplies. A least you don't mind to
pay international shipping .


----------



## Brantgoose (Sep 7, 2008)

Yeah, i need some real transparency stuff. This Translucent bond paper SUCKS. what a waste. I didn't even have to try it to know it's not gonna work.


----------



## Brantgoose (Sep 7, 2008)

I got my printer, but i can't use it yet. Had to order a USB cable from newegg. I also have to get an auto feed roller for it, another $140. Wouldn't have thought that stuff doesn't come with the printer.


----------



## InkedApparel (Mar 18, 2009)

the r1900 i got from ryonet came with 100 13x19 and 100 8 1/2 x 14 inch transparencies and a feed roller for the rolls..but I also paid 1200 bucks for it....printer / accurip together...
Inked


----------



## Brantgoose (Sep 7, 2008)

This Printer that i got...the canon ipf500. 
This is not optimized for inkjet positives.
I got the printer for $500, roll feed unit for $200, Than i got some R-Film...The printer doesn't even work with the transparency film rolls no matter what you do. It has a laser inside it that checks where the paper is and when it tries to look where the film is it thinks there's no paper in it. I tried tricking it to make it work and when i finally got it to not spit the roll out. Pressed print and theres another sensor to make sure there's paper wherever it is laying down ink, So it printed me a blank page.
It can print on Canon brand, 13x19 sheets, but i didn't try that yet.
Even though it is pigment black ink and matte black ink, and cmyk black on top of each other. 
It still doesn't print out dark enough. I'm gonna try to get the black dark enough with some stuff i got from inkjetcarts.com and if that doesn't work i'll have to get rid of it.
It prints nice pictures, but that's not what i got it for.
Another thing, i think the only Rip that supports this printer is the Wasatch SP and it's like $900
I can't figure out how to use ghostscript...I'm gonna have to sell this printer i guess...It still has 8 months left on warranty and Canon didn't know why i was having problems so they had a support guy come out to look at it who figured out after a couple hours of messing with it that that's what was wrong.


----------



## out da box (May 1, 2007)

For screenprinters- go Epson-period.
A rip is not necessary UNLESS you need to print halftones. 
The only film to use is waterproof inkjet film for pigment or non-waterproof for dye based machines.
Ghost script will work.
I have bought my Epson 4800 off Ebay, but I. Did have to fix it.


----------



## Brantgoose (Sep 7, 2008)

Well i got it printing nicely on 17"x22" sheets. It just wouldn't take the roll but the sheets work fine.
Just gotta get it to print nice and dark now


----------



## Brantgoose (Sep 7, 2008)

I got the printer to print on 17x22 sheets, I switched up the matte black for screen black from inkjetcarts.us It still isn't printing dark enough. I'm still trying to get this to work. Doubling up. I need more sheets. I need an Epson.


----------



## Reyes (Dec 26, 2010)

is a epson wf1100 with cobra inks good to print out transparencies for screen printing?

I tryed the heatpress part didnt work out my way so i wanna go with screen printing.

Wanna know if any of the equipment i have is usefull


----------



## Brantgoose (Sep 7, 2008)

It'll probly work, try it. When you print your transparency try putting the settings down as plain paper, or matte paper and pick the highest resolution you can. Why wasn't the sublimation working out for you? I ended up getting the transparencies dark enough, and i only have to use one sheet. I've even done a few with simulated color halftones. When i made them i did it by turning my settings on photoshop to bitmap.

Having the heat press is good too since you can make plastisol transfers and print your designs for ppl as they need them.


----------



## Reyes (Dec 26, 2010)

I have a transpro press ,wf1100 with cobra ink pigment ink,CS4 adobe photo and illustrator. i cant get the colors to match the screen they either come out to dark or red is orange then when i press the top of my design peals doesnt come out right . i have been trying to get this right for 7-8 months seems to me screen printing is the way i should have went. Lol


----------



## Brantgoose (Sep 7, 2008)

http://www.t-shirtforums.com/printers-inks-inkjet-laser-transfers/t107532.html

Here's a thread all about it. Looks like a good printer. You can probly be able to get your transfers working. Good luck! Let me know how it goes.


----------



## Reyes (Dec 26, 2010)

Thank you VERY MUCH!


----------

